

Authorities gain power to collect Australians' Internet records - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/authorities-gain-power-to-collect-australians--internet-records-20120822-24m03.html

======
MarkusFarkus
Why isn't this on the front page?? Seems massively important to me...

